# PuppetsWar Cossack and Veteran Heads



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some more excellent heads from these guys. Love the veteran heads, they would help turn your IG into Rico's Roughnecks! The cossack heads could also find their way into my SWs if and when I get back to them.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, those first ones scream Starship Troopers (the movie)!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Great looking heads.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn, these are top notch! Possibly the best third party heads I've ever seen.

Also:

hPHbXdHRHOc


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

best heads ever. k:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Those Cosack heads are lovely. They would be great for converting Kislevites methinks.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Now those are nice heads.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very, very nice!

Although I couldn't help but chuckle at the top right head in both sets :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They are busy bees over there at PuppetsWar. Norse Warrior heads announced today, added to the first post. I really like how all the heads are based on the same templates, and it's like you're looking at the same warriors at different stages of their lives.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

The cossack ones would be dope for a white scars army


----------

